# Crank Yankers on Comedy Central



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

Programmmers and Producers have hit an all time low again with yet another show that is Adult Orientated with appeal to younger viewers because of the Puppets. I happened to tune in last night and was apalled by the shows overall content. Who are these morons that produce such trash tv? Responsible Parents who screen their child's tv viewing should take heed on this program.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Set your V chip in your reciever and you should not have a problem the Show is rated TV-14. Just because a show has puppets on does not mean it is geared to kids "Greg the Bunny", "TV Funhouse" just to name a few are examles of that. It can be funny to see a puppet doing things adults do (like taking a steam bath, Gambling, trying to get a job)

The only legitimacy I see to your complaint is that you are seeing the east cost feed so you are seeing it at 8:30pm instead of 10:30 pm.. But still setting your V chip would have prevented this show from appearing in your house.


----------



## Keith S (Apr 22, 2002)

The people behind the show are Jimmy Kimmel and I may be wrong Adam Corolla (sp)


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i guess something to bide his time until his big network break in January...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually Crank Yankrs may end up floundering long term, because Kimmel will spend all of his time on the Network show. The Man show is ending after the next season of shows so that will not be an extra layer of work.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I think Crank Yankers is hilarious, but the puppet nudity and sex is going a little too far for a channel that is viewable by just about anyone. Don't look for anything to change because Comedy Central can get away with just about anything they want.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

I agree and that's what I'm talking about. The Sex and Humor is going too far. I can't imagine any reputable Sponsor wanting to pay into this crap.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Peter _
> *I agree and that's what I'm talking about. The Sex and Humor is going too far. I can't imagine any reputable Sponsor wanting to pay into this crap. *


Peter, It may be shocking to you but there are plenty of sponsors willing to pay for "This Crap". "The Man Show" by the same guys who make "Crank Yankers" is one of the highest rated shows on Comedy Central and Crank Yankers is riding "the Man Show"'s coat tails to high ratings. And Jimmy Kimmel, the brains behind both "the Man Show" and "Crank Yankers" is also the guy who will take over the Midnight slot after Nightline with a Talk Show, I expect it to be rather cutting edge.

The only thing I don't like about Crank Yankers is that I had surgery a while back and when I am laughing so hard at Crank Yankers it sometimes hurts.

First you're complaining about it being confused for children's television, when the "V" chip is the answer you are going on about it being 'Crap". TURN OFF YOUR TV OR CHANGE THE CHANNEL!!! AND PLEASE BOYCOTT THE SPONSORS AS I WILL HAVE MY COUNTERPOINT LETTERS IN THE MAIL AS WELL


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I must admit I have watched Crank Yankers and have busted a gut laughing.  My wife on the other hand hates it. This is the reason we have 2 TV's. 

The first time I saw it for an entire week everytime I got an email I would yell "I got mail! YYYEEEEEEAAAAAA!"


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I must admit I have watched Crank Yankers and have busted a gut laughing.  My wife on the other hand hates it. This is the reason we have 2 TV's.
> 
> The first time I saw it for an entire week everytime I got an email I would yell "I got mail! YYYEEEEEEAAAAAA!"  *


I think the same thing in the "Y" Chromosome that finds farts funny, also compells the phoney phone calls. :lol:

THere is a video and audio clip of the "I Got Mail, YYYYEEEEAAAAAA!" on 
http://www.comedycentral.com/tv_shows/crankyankers/

Dial 7069 for "Special Ed" and look at the Video clip or just the Audio Call.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I thought it was pretty funny although they reuse a lot of the Touchtone Terrorist stuff I heard ages ago.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I also like Roy Mercer stuff because he doesn't swear much and he actually tells the people he pranks that its a joke at the end.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SParker _
> *I thought it was pretty funny although they reuse a lot of the Touchtone Terrorist stuff I heard ages ago. *


I heard they bring in stars for a 4 hour run at the stuff and they use whatever good stuff they can get in 4 hours. I guess the Touchtone Terrorists and others provide guaranteed filler if they can't get the original stuff in quantity.

The one with the UPS/Diamond Watch/CrackHead/Burner is a true classic and loved to see it with puppets. But I know I would have burst a blood vessel in my head if I would have been the woman on the phone. Can't help but feel sorry for her.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> The one with the UPS/Diamond Watch/CrackHead/Burner is a true classic and loved to see it with puppets. But I know I would have burst a blood vessel in my head if I would have been the woman on the phone. Can't help but feel sorry for her. *


On the most recent episode, another person with the wrong number called in looking for the post office again. How did that happen twice? It's making me think that some of these wrong number calls are set up!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe the creator of the crank bought one or more 1-800 numbers that was one digit off of the UPS number. SO anyone accidentally dialing the wrong number would get the cranker.

I believe the guy who does all the voices is Jim Florentine

http://www.jimflorentine.com/

but it could be someone else. Florentine is definately the Burper


----------

